# Xchange leasing payment question



## Artemisblue (Aug 2, 2016)

hi I am leasing through uber xchange. I had vehicle issues and scheduling conflicts with day job so couldn't drive as much; I need to make the payment of 100 on Monday and don't know who to contact. I emailed 2 days ago and haven't heard back. Any advice? Is there a phone # or website to make a physical payment? Thanks!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Artemisblue said:


> hi I am leasing through uber xchange. I had vehicle issues and scheduling conflicts with day job so couldn't drive as much; I need to make the payment of 100 on Monday and don't know who to contact. I emailed 2 days ago and haven't heard back. Any advice? Is there a phone # or website to make a physical payment? Thanks!


Not sure if this helps, but Uber had e-mailed me about a matter and included this Xchange info:

Telephone 888-314-0836.

Central time:
Mon-Thur 7 am to 8 pm
Fri 7 am to 7 pm
Sat 8 am to noon


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Check your bank acct. They probably got it already.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Is t the number you need on any of the papers you signed and were given at the time of the lease?


----------



## donkability (Jul 1, 2016)

how much is the lease program a week? and for what car? is this worth it at all? whats insurance run on a lease?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yea, I'd be interested in knowing that answer also. I just bought a Ford Cmax hybrid, 25,000 miles on it, $9000. I bought it to commute to my day job, then found out about Uber driving. I bought with nothing down, and it is half paid off in two months with Uber earnings. PAX always comment that it is a nice car. Roomy for a compact hybrid, plenty of head room, large doors to get in and out of. I am a large man. Another large man in the front seat is not cramped. Cars are an ongoing expense. I was talking to a young uber driver cleaning his shiny new Nissan Altima in a parking lot. He told me his lease was $150 a week, plus required rideshare insurance. He didnt mention cost of insurance. Being a young male, it is probably pretty expensive for him. He had been a driver just two weeks. Uber wants shiny new cars on the road, but wants the drivers to pay for them. F that! I'm looking for a clean used car that qualifies foe UberX, no more than $5k. Something that can be expected to last a year or two, gets high MPG. Low maintenance. I found a 2005 Honda Civic hybrid, 105,000 miles, asking $5800, obo. Has new tires, new hybrid battery, already smogged. Clean title. Uber does not allow salvage title. If I'm going to pay $800+ a month for a car, its going to be a Tesla, or a BMW, Mercedes, etc. But, you do get unlimited miles with their lease program, and can return the car anytime.


----------



## donkability (Jul 1, 2016)

I drive a 2014 camary 400$ a month plus insurance. I uber to make the payment which is easy, just wondering if I am better off this way or with a lease. The maintenance is what I am worried about, seems like i hit every pothole bump on the planet daily. So when my car is finally paid off I will have thousands of dollars in maintenance.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

donkability said:


> I drive a 2014 camary 400$ a month plus insurance. I uber to make the payment which is easy, just wondering if I am better off this way or with a lease. The maintenance is what I am worried about, seems like i hit every pothole bump on the planet daily. So when my car is finally paid off I will have thousands of dollars in maintenance.


Camrys have great resale value you can unload it. If you get an xchange camry you will pay 600-700 a month, thats just too much of your income.


----------



## donkability (Jul 1, 2016)

I figured it would be expensive, since I signed up for the exchange lease uber has not quit sending me emails and text about hurrying up and taking advantage of this not so sweet deal. dead give away that its not a great deal by the desperation they are showing to get me to sign up. Plus i can quit whenever i want and still own the car!


----------

